# ecu won't accept mods



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

i am trying to wire in oem foglights using the kuftec harness into my 06 jetta. everything is in place: fog lights to ecu and trigger wire from euroswitch to ecu.
the trouble is i can make the long coding change but it does not persist.
any thoughts?
i am using a usb/hex+can ver512.0


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods (junior mk5)*

What is your existing coding? What is the new coding you are trying? Are you using the Long Coding Helper?


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods ([email protected])*

i am not in the car right now..
i am using the long coding helper for module 09
the first byte.
i believe it is either bit 0 or bit bit 1 to enable fog lights
the value changes from 24hex to 25hex. i click on do it. the change 
does not take.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods (junior mk5)*

Did you click on Transfer Coding? What is the VAG number of your 09 module?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Use *VAG-COM > Select > 09 - Central Electr. > Fault Codes - 02 > Copy Codes* and post the result here. Want to check the control module part number...


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

VAG-COM Version: Release 512.0-UD
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 D
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002
Software Coding: 24058E2700041803000900000F00000000087307DC
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
Additional Info: 1K1955119C Wischer VW350 012 0402 
No fault code found.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

This seems to be like the package 0 GLI that I'm gonna tackle again this weekend. It seems like it's accepting the coding through vag-com, but not recording/holding the new coding. As in, I come back in to see why a feature is not working, and the old coding is still there!
is this your original factory coding:
24058E2700041803000900000F00000000087307DC


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (junior mk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior mk5* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 512.0-UD

Please update to VAG-COM 512.1.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

_Quote, originally posted by *junior mk5* »_24058E2700041803000900000F00000000087307DC

As syntrix allready asked, is this your original value? Which value are you trying to store?


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

its the original coding.
i want to change the first byte from 24hex to 25hex.
i'll upgrade to 512.1 now!


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

upgraded to 512.1 - same result.
i am wondering do i need to de/activate something else besides the fog light option?
i'll post in the mkv forum to see if i get a response there.
thanks to all
george


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

bump


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (junior mk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior mk5* »_VAG-COM Version: Release 512.0-UD
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 D
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H37 1002
Software Coding: 24058E2700041803000900000F00000000087307DC
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
Additional Info: 1K1955119C Wischer VW350 012 0402 
No fault code found.


Try the following:
BYTE 17 BIT 5 (Front Fogs De-activated with High Beam) new value 28 HEX
BYTE 18 BIT(s) 0, 2, 3 set to 1, BIT 1 set to 0 and BIT 5 set to 0 new value 5D HEX
BYTE 20 (DIMMING FOG LIGHTS,standard 92%) Value taken from a car that has Fog Lights is 5C HEX
If these changes take effect, and do not cause any fault codes, or operational faults, then go back to BYTE 00, BIT 0 and make your change New Value 25 HEX.
(I made some changes once that did not take, concerning AUX HEAT, BYTE 04, BIT 1, and my guess is that I did not have the correct hardware to support it. If your BIT for the Front Fog Lights won't set, then perhaps we are all missing something.)



_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:20 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

i'll give it a try.
thanks tim


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Tim,
i've tried and tried, no good. 
thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

Although I can scan an Aux Heater Control Module, I do not have the Aux Heater.
Perhaps the wiring on your fog light setup is missing power? Fuse? Wiring fault? Ground Return?
If the ECU does not detect the Fog Lights as being installed correctly, perhaps you cannot activate them in software?
Just a thought...


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

time to break out the meter. either that or use the emtuning harness.
thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

Your not alone. I installed the Kufatec wiring harness this weekend (still waiting on the fixtures from EMT) and I have the same problem, re-coding won't take. The trigger gives me a green on the Euroswitch when turned on.


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (D Hogan)*

misery loves company!
at least i know its not specific to the 2.5.
i am just going to go with the emt harness


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

I'm not willing to give up. I thought I did the hard part first by routing the harness and connecting to the controller... pulling the battery and becoming a contortionist. I used the DIY guide by mobiledaveb, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213718 and he was successful. Do we have the right pinout information on the controller? Tim B. gave the Euroswitch-to-controller schematic for the trigger (and for that of rear fogs, thanks Tim.) Does anyone have the pinout for all the connectors on the controller? I know the Bentley won't be out till April 1. Heck, I don't even have the fixtures yet from EMT, just the harness from Euro-parts installed and Euroswitch trigger. Could this be _m_y problem? 
Any other ideas Tim or Theresias?


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (D Hogan)*

check this thread for the pin outs


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (D Hogan)*

Until you get all of the parts in, and all of the wiring complete, I would say that you are at a stopping point.
Take a break, relax, and wait for all of the parts to arrive.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

This Saturday, I will try to code Front Fogs (BYTE 00, BIT 0) just for the heck of it and see what happens.
(I do not have Front Fogs, so we will see what happens)


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Tim thanks for all of your help. 
i gave in and used the emt harness which wires directly to the battery and euroswitch (there is a relay included with the harness). while i was fumbling around under the dash i wired up the rear fog







.
so my final tally is:
rear fog http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
amber led tails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oem fog lights (halogen projectors) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Found your problem.
3C0 937 049 D is according to my docs the lowline version which, does not support fog lights.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

So fog light upgraders need to watch for this:
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 D
I wonder if EMT is aware of that???


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_So fog light upgraders need to watch for this:
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 D

You may want to use the list below.

_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I wonder if EMT is aware of that???

Doubt that, since even I am not 100% sure, only 95%.
Actually there are several versions...
1K0 937 049 = ?? Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 A = ?? Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 B = ?? Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 F = ?? Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 G = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 H = ?? Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 J = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 K = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 L = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 M = 21 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 N = 21 Byte (Highline)
1K0 907 049 S = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 907 049 T = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 AA = ?? Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 A = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 B = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 D = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 E = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 F = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 G = ?? Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 H = 23 Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 J = 23 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 K = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 L = ?? Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 S = ?? Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 T = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 AA = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 AB = ?? Byte (????)
3C0 937 049 AC = ?? Byte (Highline)
Midline does not support Fogs and/or Xenon and some other gimmicks.


_Modified by Theresias at 7:15 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

thanks for the response.
anybody wanna buy an oem fog light harness, lightly used?


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Bummer. I have this as well. Plan B....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

Good info Sebastian!
I posted a "warning" in the MKV forum to check this thread first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

FWIW, a correct (new) centrl. electr. module costs ~190 EUR new here in europe. Used ones are usually short above 100 EUR, but hard to get.


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

~ $230 US. But as you said which version will make it happen (100% not 95%), and what other functionality would be part of a new controller?


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (junior mk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior mk5* »_Tim thanks for all of your help. 
i gave in and used the emt harness which wires directly to the battery and euroswitch (there is a relay included with the harness). while i was fumbling around under the dash i wired up the rear fog







.
so my final tally is:
rear fog http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
amber led tails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oem fog lights (halogen projectors) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very Nice!








Popeye


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (D Hogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Hogan* »_But as you said which version will make it happen (100% not 95%)...

The list above is the 99.9% list, based upon experience, parts catalogues and other documents.

_Quote, originally posted by *D Hogan* »_...and what other functionality would be part of a new controller?

The 2 main things are Xenon and/or Fogs. There have been reports that the early Midline versions do not allow coming/leaving home too.


----------



## mobiledaveb (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (D Hogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Hogan* »_I'm not willing to give up. I thought I did the hard part first by routing the harness and connecting to the controller... pulling the battery and becoming a contortionist. I used the DIY guide by mobiledaveb, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213718 and he was successful. Do we have the right pinout information on the controller? Tim B. gave the Euroswitch-to-controller schematic for the trigger (and for that of rear fogs, thanks Tim.) Does anyone have the pinout for all the connectors on the controller? I know the Bentley won't be out till April 1. Heck, I don't even have the fixtures yet from EMT, just the harness from Euro-parts installed and Euroswitch trigger. Could this be _m_y problem? 
Any other ideas Tim or Theresias?

Even connected to the wrong pins.. the coding should still be accepted. I re-coded mine before the wiring was installed and the controller just told me I had burnt bulbs. Once I installed the kufatec harness I cleared the faults and all was good.


----------



## mobiledaveb (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
You may want to use the list below.
Doubt that, since even I am not 100% sure, only 95%.
Actually there are several versions...
1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 G = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 J = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 K = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 L = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 M = 21 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 N = 21 Byte (Highline)
1K0 907 049 S = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 907 049 T = 17 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 B = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 D = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 E = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 F = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 G = ?? Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 H = 23 Byte (????)
Midline does not support Fogs and/or Xenon and some other gimmicks.

_Modified by Theresias at 5:02 AM 1-25-2006_


Sorry to hear that the approach I outlined using the factory contoller isn't working for you guys. I've updated my write accodingly with the caveat on the controller PN. 
For reference: 
my car: 2005.5 TDI - Pkg 1 (Rain Sensing wipers, auto Headlights, coming/leaving home, footwell lighting, door and mirror lights) + Sirius. 
my controller: 1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte


_Modified by mobiledaveb at 12:25 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I guess I have one other question about this. I see you refer to the word lowline (and then highline in your list of controllers). Does that mean a highline controller will only talk with a 'highline' instrument cluster? I remember Tim B. remind me about all the interelated components that depend on each other that will most likely inhibit my ability to do some other desired mods (coming home, auto lights). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

They "talk" to each other fine, no matter if you got the midline or highline cluster, but some of the highline cluster options do only work if you got a highline centrl. electr. control module. This stuff is called personalisation (fo the cars options). At least this is my latest point of information.


----------



## zanakas (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

If anyone wants to unload their harness, IM me, or post.
I've noticed (and it's probably a good thing), that the coding will often not be accepted if all is not right. I tried to enable both front and rear fogs for testing purposes before I had the trigger wires installed, and the coding wouldn't accept. Same with the aux heats I don't have installed.
I am sure this problem goes well beyond that, though.
Also, will the VAG long coding change on the midline (i.e., still 19 or so bytes)? Hopefully, otherwise the long coding helper has to be modified....


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

VW will not support basically any mod. (forget Auto lights, OEM fog using Kufatec harness, or Homeline) They cannot tell me which ECU supports the fogs and they cannot even tell me if there are any differences in wiring from one to another in your list. (Is there differences in the connectors?) Even if they were to do the work (which the person I talked to said they cannot ) he did say it would void the warranty (anything tied to ECU, if it were to fail under warranty if you didn't have the ECU they expect for a particular VIN would not be covered). Although, he didn't seem to have a problem w/ the Euro tails. The simple relay circuit harness that EMT offers will have to do. I, like mobiledaveb, like the concept of close to OEM as possible. If anyone else is willing to try ECU swap, good luck! I just have nothing in terms of schematics or information on what goes on in that box (I assume its just a PLC with program on ROM). Thanks for all your help. . Good bit of info we stumbled on to though. I'll get over the OEM harness. Wait for my supplies from EMT, move on to the next thing to mod, and drive and have fun doing it.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (D Hogan)*

^^^^
VW, or did you work with a Dealer Service dept?

Silly question....
Can't you run the fog pin of the euro to a relay, and hard wire the fogs in?
Defeats the purpose of a "factory install", but nonetheless, could be a way to make it all work!


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*

That's what I'm going to do. I know/knew I could do this. I just wanted the OEM installation.


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (D Hogan)*

check your email for the pdf showing the fog light pin outs 
the end result










_Modified by junior mk5 at 8:01 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (D Hogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Hogan* »_That's what I'm going to do. I know/knew I could do this. I just wanted the OEM installation.

Supposedly you will end up having some fault codes, lost warrenty and maybe some other misbehaviors when doing this.
Please keep us updated about the outcome!


----------



## D Hogan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (junior mk5)*

I'll be there soon. (As soon as EMT gets me the goods). Thanks again Sebastian, Tim, junior mk5, & mobiledaveb. 
Oh, VW did call me and finally said they could do the Homelink on my MKV. Forget the auto headlights for right now.
Looks like I'm going to rely on the folks of the 'tex for some mod 'encouragement' and see what you guys can do when you work together to help each other out.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (mobiledaveb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobiledaveb* »_

Sorry to hear that the approach I outlined using the factory contoller isn't working for you guys. I've updated my write accodingly with the caveat on the controller PN. 
For reference: 
my car: 2005.5 TDI - Pkg 1 (Rain Sensing wipers, auto Headlights, coming/leaving home, footwell lighting, door and mirror lights) + Sirius. 
my controller: 1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte

_Modified by mobiledaveb at 12:25 AM 1-25-2006_

Sebastian,
I have the 1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (????)
and I also have Auto-Lights, Auto Dimming Mirror, and Highline MFI.
I also Have the 21 BYTE Central Electronics (09), and 19 BYTE Comfort System. Could the presumption be made that this ECU is Highline?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

The 1K0-937-049-C is supposedly a Highline module, 99.9 % sure.
P.S.: Updated my list above.
We're going to include that list in VAG-COM, so whenever you need an updated version, check these files:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl


_Modified by Theresias at 7:23 AM 1-26-2006_


----------



## zanakas (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Now THAT is service.....
Uwe, Sebastian, I hope you guys are driving Bentleys...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (zanakas)*

*OFF-TOPIC*

_Quote, originally posted by *zanakas* »_Uwe, Sebastian, I hope you guys are driving Bentleys...

Hmm... all I see in front of my door...


----------



## junior mk5 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Theresias)*

thanks for help and insight.


----------



## hatzie (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods (junior mk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junior mk5* »_i am trying to wire in oem foglights using the kuftec harness into my 06 jetta. everything is in place: fog lights to ecu and trigger wire from euroswitch to ecu.
the trouble is i can make the long coding change but it does not persist.
any thoughts?
i am using a usb/hex+can ver512.0

I have a new wrinkle to add to this discussion. I was able to code the module any way I wished including options I didn't have with VAG COM 504.1 UD.
I upgraded to 512.1UD to try the integrated long coding helper. 
The software informed me that it needed to update the firmware in the interface in order to run so I allowed it.







Now I can no longer make any permanent long coding changes to Module 9. BTW Module 46 can be changed and retians the changes. 
I re-installed 504.1 and it still doesn't work. Is there any way to rollback the firmware that 512.1UD installed??
FWIW
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 1K0 937 049 C
Component: Bordnetz-SG H34 0803
Coding: EC098E02400418000014000000140000002077035C
Shop #: WSC 00000



_Modified by hatzie at 1:05 AM 2-2-2006_


----------



## Santos_V (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods (hatzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatzie* »_
Is there any way to rollback the firmware that 512.1UD installed??

_Modified by hatzie at 1:05 AM 2-2-2006_


Nope. not to my knowledge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods (hatzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatzie* »_I have a new wrinkle to add to this discussion. I was able to code the module any way I wished including options I didn't have with VAG COM 504.1 UD.
I upgraded to 512.1UD to try the integrated long coding helper. 
The software informed me that it needed to update the firmware in the interface in order to run so I allowed it.







Now I can no longer make any permanent long coding changes to Module 9. BTW Module 46 can be changed and retians the changes. 

Send me an email and we can try to figure out what is going on. I haven't heard any other reports of similar behavior.


----------



## hatzie (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: ecu won't accept mods ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Send me an email and we can try to figure out what is going on. I haven't heard any other reports of similar behavior.

Andy
I fixed it... Windows apparently burped and chewed up my VAG-COM install.








I pulled out my 7 year old old dusty steam powered laptop tonight that never had VAG-COM installed on it. Installed 512.1 and then re-tried the Module 9 change.... It worked.















I uninstalled the driver and the software from my newer not working laptop, re-booted it, and re-installed 512.1. I then re-installed the USB driver. It works now too. 
Thanks for a great product.


----------



## Amphicar (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (mobiledaveb)*

Trying to determine what version of this module is in my 06 TDI Pkg #2.
What am I doing wrong in Vag-Com for this module. Should there be a specif "Part #" field. The numbers I see look NOTHING like any of the ones listed here. Am I suppossed to be converting something.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Post an Auto-Scan or tell us the nmber which is shown as "VAG Number".


----------



## Amphicar (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Module 46 VAG # is
1K0 959 433 AT
Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Amphicar)*

That's a 19 byte comfort control module, not a central electronics control module.


----------



## Amphicar (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I am lost!! This is what shows for Module 46. What module should I be looking for?
Address 46: Central Conv.
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AT HW: 1K0 959 433 AT
Component: 01 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101
Coding: 13900E880106083F2904058FB0080F0480A540
Shop #: WSC 00066
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

We are talking about module 09. What are you looking for?`


----------



## Amphicar (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

OK, that would explain my delerium! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Looks like I am good to go with module #
3C0 937 049 E = 21 Byte (Highline)

Thanks again


----------



## jgoga (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hate to bring this back but...*

1K0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (????)
1K0 937 049 G = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 J = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 K = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 L = 17 Byte (Highline)
1K0 937 049 M = 21 Byte (Midline)
1K0 937 049 N = 21 Byte (Highline)
1K0 907 049 S = 17 Byte (Midline)
1K0 907 049 T = 17 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 B = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 C = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 D = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 E = 21 Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 F = 21 Byte (Midline)
3C0 937 049 G = ?? Byte (Highline)
3C0 937 049 H = 23 Byte (????)
These are all the control modules listed above, however i did a scan on my car and came up with 3C0 937 049 P, how come this one is not on the list. Should i just assume my control module will not support fog lights?
John


----------



## VolksBird (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Hate to bring this back but... (jgoga)*

ok, this concerns me. my jetta has the lowline cluster on the dash - does this indicate i might in fact have the lowline module? the car was built in mid 2006. can i assume or speculate it came with a lighting module that will support fogs? i'm about to drop a wad of cash on rear euro LEDs along with fogs, and maybe even projector headlights, along with a euroswitch and wipe this upgrade out in one clean sweep. if my module won't support fogs, then i'm not touching the fog setup. i'm firm about going OEM the entire way through. BTW, where is this module located? might just run to the parking deck and figure this out now before i obcess any further. thanks ya'll...


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Hate to bring this back but... (VolksBird)*

Your car will have to be scanned with a VAG-COM tool, or a Dealership can scan it for you. The lists of controllers on this post may have your controller (Central Electronics, Address 09) listed, and whether it is highline/midline/lowline.
If your controller is not listed then indicate that on this thread.
Perhaps Sebastian will spot it, and update you on the compatabillity issues.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Hate to bring this back but... (Tim Birney)*

my 2007 model Eos has module 09 has part#3C0 937 049 Q
Coming Home/Leaving Home is possible, has front fogs (must be highline)
I also found that some settings didn't "want" to be changed, but thought that the labels were possibly not correct (like "Climatronic" *not* being checked, or staying checked, even though I have it and it works)
William


----------



## lf06vwjtdi (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Hate to bring this back but... (kghia)*

I pointed the same thing out (the Climatronic bit) to Sebastian a while back, and I recall him saying that the Climatronic setting we see there does not apply to our cars, it's for the Audi.
He can confirm or clarify that for you.


----------



## Hurley6x (Mar 20, 2007)

can someone give me another name for what the controller might be called. I have called several dealers regaurding this trying to determine the part number of my central electronics controller. No one seems to know what im talking about


----------



## thuff (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Hurley6x)*

Hello,
I just bought an '08 Passat 2.0T Komfort Wagon and I want to know if I can install the VW foglight kit available from OEMPL.us? Apparently, I need to have the "Highline" to make the foglight system work.
I received an email from OEMPL.us stating the following:
_You have CEC p/n 3C0 937 049 AL, but I can’t find it on the compatibility list and there isn’t any detail for it in ETKA that I can decide from.
I think the best bet would be to post in this thread and ask about that specific part number. Hopefully Sebastian or Uwe can chime in and help out. 
Regards, ~Rich_
Does anyone have any information on the "AL" aspect of the CEC???
THANKS!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (thuff)*

IM Theresias (click on his name a few posts up) and include your Controller Number.
EDIT: The AJ controller was just cleared last night as Highend by Sebastian. You will have to send a query about your AL controller.
The list has not yet been updated to reflect that change, but it will be updated from time to time by the good people at Ross Tech.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl




_Modified by Tim Birney at 6:48 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Updated both lists...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl


----------



## thuff (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

I cannot open an .lbl file. I imagine this is VAG-COM specific. Given that, can someone absolutely confirm that the foglight kit works with my AL controller???


----------



## thuff (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (thuff)*

NM...I got it to open. According to the list, my controller (ending in AL) is a Highline - schweet!
I guess that means I can pull the trigger on some fog lights. 
Does anyone else here recommend some controller/car changes (other than rear fog an ambers) that I should try???


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_Updated both lists...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...9.lbl

I'm bringing this one back up to inquire a bit more about the AL controller. I have a Rabbit that was (perhaps mistakenly) fitted with a highline instrument cluster. I'm currently looking into how it ended up in the car to see if it was truly a mistake or if it's an unannounced upgrade on VW's part.
Anyhow, the car has CEC 3C0-937-049AL, which, based on the second link, is a 30-bit highline controller. Since this is the highest controller with the highest bit level, am I to assume that it is the "mother" of all controllers in that I should have no problem installing things such as a multifunction steering wheel, bluetooth control, etc?
The lone menu (trip data) is currently controlled by a rocker switch on the wiper stalk, but I'm hoping to install a multifunction wheel and "wake up" the other two menus (audio control and back-end settings and preferences) as on my 2006 GLI. If this controller is the "mother" that I think it is, then I can expect those two features to "wake up" with a multifunction steering wheel, correct? It seems the only thing blocking me out of them right now is the lack of a "menu scroll" type button.
Any insight is appreciated.








-Brian


----------



## Diluted (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
I'm bringing this one back up to inquire a bit more about the AL controller. I have a Rabbit that was (perhaps mistakenly) fitted with a highline instrument cluster. I'm currently looking into how it ended up in the car to see if it was truly a mistake or if it's an unannounced upgrade on VW's part.
Anyhow, the car has CEC 3C0-937-049AL, which, based on the second link, is a 30-bit highline controller. Since this is the highest controller with the highest bit level, am I to assume that it is the "mother" of all controllers in that I should have no problem installing things such as a multifunction steering wheel, bluetooth control, etc?
The lone menu (trip data) is currently controlled by a rocker switch on the wiper stalk, but I'm hoping to install a multifunction wheel and "wake up" the other two menus (audio control and back-end settings and preferences) as on my 2006 GLI. If this controller is the "mother" that I think it is, then I can expect those two features to "wake up" with a multifunction steering wheel, correct? It seems the only thing blocking me out of them right now is the lack of a "menu scroll" type button.
Any insight is appreciated.








-Brian

I am interested in this as well, my 08 Rabbit also has the upgraded MFA, so I'm wondering more or less the same stuff.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

BRM10984, audio settings/menu are usually part of the radio/navigation system. What do you mean by back-end settings specifically?


----------

